# hamster



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

does anyone know of any hamster rescue or anywhere in coventry where i can get my daughter a hamster , i dont want to buy one would rather rehome .


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you tried your local RSPCA they usually have hamsters in. Well done to you for rescueing one, I rescued most of mine from the adoption section of Pets @ Home but Ive recently found out that they put their old unsold stock into the adoption section and pass them off as hamsters that need rescuing. You could try there though and ask what reason the hamster is in the adoption section.


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Have you tried your local RSPCA they usually have hamsters in. Well done to you for rescueing one, I rescued most of mine from the adoption section of Pets @ Home but Ive recently found out that they put their old unsold stock into the adoption section and pass them off as hamsters that need rescuing. You could try there though and ask what reason the hamster is in the adoption section.


how much is it to adopt from these places


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

zacknzena said:


> how much is it to adopt from these places


Im not sure about the RSPCA but my local Pets @ Home charge half the price of a hamster in their regular animal department, I think I gave around £5 for mine, I dont think the RSPCA will charge very much to be honest as they dont vaccinate or neuter the hamsters as there is no need.


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

I recently adopted a hamster from the RSPCA (in Suffolk) and the guy who was fostering the hamster only wanted £5 donation.


----------

